# GM $1000 Off "Private Offer" Popup



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

This is all that is showing for the Cruze on the web site now. It's slow and once you get there, select Cruze.

Chevrolet Deals, Offers, and Specials | Chevrolet


----------



## aharnak (Feb 25, 2013)

Well, the offer I'm referring to isn't something that they listed on the site, rather more like a coupon that pops up on their website while you're using it. Any ideas?


----------



## CW_ (Jan 31, 2013)

I've never seen those pop up on Chevrolet's website before. I've seen coupons pop up on a car dealer's website, but I don't put much thought into those - I'm certain you don't get to combine their "Internet Only $500 Coupon" with whatever price you negotiate. My strategy when I bought my Cruze was to email several dealers about identical cars and ask them for an absolute "out the door" price and negotiate from there. I also asked that they please itemize the price they quote me (Sale price of car, minus any factory incentives, plus any fees and taxes). Surprisingly, all 4 or 5 of the dealers I talked to were willing to give me numbers right off the bat.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I turned off pop up blocking, AdBlockPlus, and Ghostery and still got nothing. I didn't visit the Cruze website much in February, but I never saw it. It either expired at the end of Feb. or it was something local to your area. Since I block anything that tries to do an unsolicited upload from my browser (Firefox v19), any advertiser that was trying to capture my IP address and link it to a town or zipcode would not have gotten the information to display any area based coupon. 

Sorry, I think you may have missed the window for it. $1K off sounds like a closeout deal for the 2012s left on the lot. Honda was running a similar deal in January and February to clear out '12 Civics in advance of the '13s arriving. That's my best guess.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

I know the offer that the original poster is talking about. It's often discussed over at gm-volt.com. 

I got two of these back in Febuary but it was not valid on the Cruze or the Sonic. It was good on the Volt, Malibu, and Impala. 

As far as I know there is no monthly promotion like that for March. It took a lot of effort to get the popup, and the guys over at gm-volt have confirmed it dead for March. There's threads over there that watch this promotion quite heavly.


----------



## Anrosphynx (Feb 24, 2013)

I think the original poster is speaking about this:

Site not available

Its the private offer deal. Last month (Feb) you could use it on the Cruze (I did). Seems like the offer is expired now though. The buick on is still live though.

You First | General Motors


----------



## upstater (Feb 22, 2011)

Some on the Camaro forum report that the Private Offer popup starts after the 15th of the month... most months. Turn off popup blocker and delete browser history seems to help. Also, refresh the page often.


----------



## aharnak (Feb 25, 2013)

carbon02 said:


> I know the offer that the original poster is talking about. It's often discussed over at gm-volt.com.
> 
> I got two of these back in Febuary but it was not valid on the Cruze or the Sonic. It was good on the Volt, Malibu, and Impala.
> 
> As far as I know there is no monthly promotion like that for March. It took a lot of effort to get the popup, and the guys over at gm-volt have confirmed it dead for March. There's threads over there that watch this promotion quite heavly.


Good solid info, although not what I wanted to hear, haha. I got the popup last month when I was still certain we were getting an Equinox, I thought it said it was good for any Chevrolet vehicle, but I could definitely be wrong. My price is kind of set - my dad works at a Chevy dealer and they agreed to sell it to me at invoice, minus any available incentives. I checked and the $1000 off offer did stack on top of the current $1500.


----------



## aharnak (Feb 25, 2013)

upstater said:


> Some on the Camaro forum report that the Private Offer popup starts after the 15th of the month... most months. Turn off popup blocker and delete browser history seems to help. Also, refresh the page often.


It was also on the Camaro forum that I read that it starts the 7th of every month. I'll give it another go on the 15th just for kicks.


----------



## tivorocksme (Jul 27, 2013)

I saw this $1000 Private offer pop up today 7/27/13 while researching Chevy vehicles. It was a pop up screen and said it was a special private offer for an extra $1,000 off any GM vehicle purchase. I started to fill out the form and must have hit the wrong button before I completed it. I've tried a lot of things to try and get it back but no luck.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi tivorocksme

Here is a link to some other Cruze offers that Chevrolet is currently offering. I hope you can find something useful. Chevy Deals: Offers, Specials, and Incentives | Chevrolet

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## red35x (Sep 22, 2015)

Is this a dead subject as the last reply date is July of 13.
New to posting but have been a long time reader.Currently own 09 Silverado and been owner of several older Sierras and Yukons and definitely a gm man.Back in July, I was on GM website and a popup appeared with a GMC Private Internet Offer.It was for $ 1500 towards the purchase of a new pickup-either silverado of sierra.The offer expired at end of July as due to unforeseen circumstances I could not go ahead with the new purchase.Now I am read to purchase and am trying to get the popup with the offer to no avail.I have called GM and they tell me it is a random popup. I am certain someone somewhere in GM knows how they manipulate the popup. THey told me to try using different browsers as they have no control. GM is probably offering the popup in areas where they think they need more sales.Does anyone get the popup and will no use it?I would certainly appreciate a call @ 651-271-7254 so I may utilize the offer.THANKS


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

I've gotten several of these, but it's typically targeted to low moving inventory. With gas low right now I'd doubt that there is a private pop up to drive people in for larger vehicles. 

Configure the car, and then go to locate stock. Leave that window open for quite a while. It will not pop up if you're just browsing vehicle tech specs. I've always gotten it while actually configuring a vehicle and searching local stock. 

Another area to check is on Volt forum. gm-volt.com. They have threads dedicated to watching this pop up for the cars, when it includes the volt. I have never seen it include GMC or large trucks. 

Good luck, and fron a fellow Minnesotan not to far away from you, don't think the biggest baseball dealer around will give you a good deal. Yea they have volume, but sales there are not something worth dealing with. 

Good Luck


----------



## red35x (Sep 22, 2015)

I finally GOT IT..!!!!
First off....go to Chrome and enter the private window.....
Then make certain you check your computer and browser to allow popups....This is the most important ...!!

Then searched for......cars.com total cost of owning volt

There were several address that appeared.....and the second one worked.....
You must leave the window open for a little bit....I was flabbergasted....
My coupon is only good until the end of the month and I have many hours trying to get the offer.
The offer varies from $ 500 on some models, $ 1000 on some and $ 1500 for Traverse, tahoe and Silverado..
If you get the offer it will expire on 9-30-15.
Thanks to all that assisted.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

See the PM I'm trying to send
Good luck-


----------

